# Common rhinestone size



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I know there are a lot of different rhinestone sizes. What is the most comon size used?
Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Ss10 & ss6


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, ss6 and ss10.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

GraphicGuy said:


> I know there are a lot of different rhinestone sizes. What is the most comon size used?
> Thanks


Since we wholesale rhinestones, we have good insight on this one. 

Hands down, SS10's are the most popular. They are small enough to get enough definition for designs 5 inches to 9 inches wide for the front of shirts. 

The second most popular size is harder to answer. Depending on the type of deigns, it could either be SS6's or SS16's.

When doing smaller designs, it's really hard to make the design look right with larger rhinestones since the stone count goes down too low. This forces you to go down to SS6's which some people don't like to work with. But even SS6's can be too large when trying to do small letters. To make the letter "E" you would need it to be 5 rhinestones tall. SS6 rhinestones are about 2mm. If you add .5mm between each rhinestone, the smallest letter you can make is 12mm tall (around 1/2 inch). Some will say that SS6's don't sparkle as much either and some will say they don't like to use SS6's with template materials. We use SS6's and can brush them in good but SS10's will always be easier to use.

SS16's are great for sparkle and are good when trying to keep the stone counts down. The brush into template materials nice and easy. If the design is large enough they work great. Some will say that they are good for women's designs but look too large for girls shirts. 

We don't see SS20's or larger rhinestones used much on shirts but during the summer time the larger rhinestones are used on flip flops and other items like license plates, etc, etc... 

Hope this is what you were looking for,

Brian


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

That's more than what I was looking for. Thank you for the detail... I'm just exploring doing rhinestones and want to experiment a little before I "dive in".


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use ss10 at least 95% of the time. I only use ss6 when I need the tiny detail like a name on a left chest and I only use ss16, ss20, and ss30 for accents when I do use them.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the ss8 for detail. WISH there were more colors available in Korean or MC without having to spend for the Swarovski. Those of you who buy directly from manufacturer: can you see if the 8's are available... I think there would be a good market.

LEO


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who felt that way about the ss8 stones! I totally agree with you Leo.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

LEO said:


> I love the ss8 for detail. WISH there were more colors available in Korean or MC without having to spend for the Swarovski. Those of you who buy directly from manufacturer: can you see if the 8's are available... I think there would be a good market.
> 
> LEO


SS4's, SS8's, SS12's, etc are available but in limited colors like you mentioned. We didn't think there was much demand for any of these but obviously we were wrong.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I prefer the 8's and the 12's to the 6ss and 16ss ( for shirts/jackets).
Is it that they are not manufactured or that they are not imported?

LEO


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

LEO said:


> I prefer the 8's and the 12's to the 6ss and 16ss ( for shirts/jackets).
> Is it that they are not manufactured or that they are not imported?
> 
> LEO


They are made and are available. After Christmas we will do some research and get the full list of colors available.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

EXCELLENT ! will await The Report.

As high quality as possible... MC would be a dream !
I have found:
Light Pink
Smoked Topaz
Black and Clear.
- but I think some are Swarovski...

I think alot of us would use these sizes more if they were available in Korean/MC.

It's a great way to reduce the size of a design.
I have templates for denim jacket backs which are too large for tees... but I can resize to 8ss and it comes down nicely.
Designs too complicated or time consuming to redo.

%^) LEO


----------



## AmericanHeroCA (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never used 8's...interested to look in to them!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree about the 8SS and 12SS. I would love to see more colors available for both. I really like the 12SS, but mostly just find them in crystal.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

SS6(2mm) SS10(3mm) SS16(4mm)


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

OK Brian !
Now that the Holidays are over... we're WAITING to see if you can source:
8ss & 12ss (asst COLORS) in MC stones.
Not Swarovski.

If not MC then High Quality ONLY Korean.

THX ! LEO


----------

